# Agility Conformation, understanding angles



## SpunkySpoo (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, I currently training a young poodle in agility and other sports. I am interested in understanding how to judge the conformation of a sporting poodle. I have seen the nice explanation on Jility.com. I understand the concepts, but am having trouble translating that to my dog and how his conformation will help or hurt him. Any suggestions on learning to see the angles and judge their impact on performance? Thank you


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

This is a great book on conformation and structure. It tells you how certain structures can affect movement. Yes it's geared towards confirmation but it will show you dog a with x structure moves and how changing the angle of lay back of shoulder for example will affect its movement. I'm surprised it's not more expensive since is so informative lol.
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/192924214X/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1357046780&sr=8-2&pi=SL75[/ame]


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SpunkySpoo (Jan 1, 2013)

Very good. I will look at it. I was speaking with a friend today about horse conformation and it is starting to make more sense. Thank you!


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

*What's Your Angle*

Have you seen my new book, What's Your Angle?
It focuses on understanding angulation and structure as it relates to performance.
You can find it on my website www.recipetowin.com 
Also, I am teaching an online structure class that concentrates on learning how to see angles and how they relate to performance. Registration opens tomorrow in Daisy Peel's online classroom. 
What’s Your Angle?- Daisy Peel Online Classroom
Also, starting January 16th, I am the guest author on Dog Read A Yahoo group book club. We will discuss my new book, What's Your Angle.
I hope that helps


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your book! You have some very impressive people giving testimonials.


----------



## Jility (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you. I am very fortunate to have some wonderful people who believe in my opinions .
I have an online structure class starting Monday in Daisy Peel's classroom. Registration opened up today for anyone who is interested.
What’s Your Angle?- Daisy Peel Online Classroom


----------

